# adobe flash keep crashing on firefox



## mrthanhnguyen (Jan 7, 2015)

I have trouble with flash on firefox. Everytime I log in youtube and click a video, adobe flash crashes. I tried uninstall and reinstall but it doesn't help. I don't know what is wrong. I updated flash to the latest version and it still crashes.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2015)

For now, I use Chrome. IE has issues with Flash as well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Remove firefox. Use flash removal tool from adobe. Use cc cleaner too. Use an older version of flash.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2015)

erocker said:


> For now, I use Chrome. IE has issues with Flash as well.


What issues does IE have with Flash?


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What issues does IE have with Flash?


None. I uninstalled it. Problem solved.


----------



## HTC (Jan 7, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Remove firefox. Use flash removal tool from adobe. Use cc cleaner too. Use an older version of flash.



I have had to un-install firefox and re-install it again twice to fix the problems i was having with flash (it gave me problems with about 8-10 days of intervall between them): on both occasions, it fixed the problem.

Before doing that, i tried un-installing and re-installing flash but that didn't work.

Still using firefox (latest version).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Waterfox here


----------



## suraswami (Jan 8, 2015)

HTC said:


> I have had to un-install firefox and re-install it again twice to fix the problems i was having with flash (it gave me problems with about 8-10 days of intervall between them): on both occasions, it fixed the problem.
> 
> Before doing that, i tried un-installing and re-installing flash but that didn't work.
> 
> Still using firefox (latest version).



I had similar issue, even after doing all the above things u mentioned, I occasionally get flash crash error or the computer crawls to a total stop, restart PC and the computer works fine for few weeks.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## HTC (Jan 8, 2015)

natr0n said:


> https://www.youtube.com/html5



I'll be trying this for a while and see how it goes: i can always revert back if it doesn't work.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## qubit (Jan 8, 2015)

Firefox and Flash have been an unstable POS combination for years. The framerate is pants too - uneven and slow - especially on 60fps video where IE and Chrome have no problem.

The sooner we can move away from Flash the better.


----------



## Drone (Jan 8, 2015)

Flash and FF didn't go well since the dawn of time, even on Linux.

Latest IE never crashes flash videos but if you scroll down while movie still playing and then scroll up back again you notice that vision and sound are asynch.

It seems that plugin and activex both suck monkey balls. Shame Silverlight or html5 didn't push flash away.


----------



## qubit (Jan 9, 2015)

Drone said:


> Flash and FF didn't go well since the dawn of time, even on Linux.
> 
> Latest IE never crashes flash videos but if you scroll down while movie still playing and then scroll up back again you notice that vision and sound are asynch.
> 
> It seems that plugin and activex both suck monkey balls. Shame Silverlight or html5 didn't push flash away.


I'll bet this is at least part of the reason that Steve Jobs so hated Flash on his new iPad at the time.

What gets me, is that there have been periods where FF and Flash have worked properly, then one of them is updated and we're back to square one. Also, FF overall doesn't scroll as smoothly as IE, again a framerate issue which might be the same underlying problem. Once again, they solved that a few versions ago, but the problem annoyingly came back soon enough. On top of that, the profile on my FF is old and bloated which makes the problem worse and I can't be bothered to rebuild it from scratch.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 9, 2015)

flash is fine here on 570m+win7, 7850k+win7, a couple XP machines, any driver, any standard FF versions (up to 34 so far), any flash versions

dont know what to tell you other than addon conflict or gfx driver conflict, i would be interested in figuring out where it goes wrong but i would have to remote control other people's computers

FF scrolls smoothly if you use middle click or possibly addons, this actually bugs me about all browsers ever since i tried opera with its smooth scrolling a whole decade ago

twitch plays 60fps in flash, youtube is a horrible player, giantbomb almost gets 60fps but not in fullscreen, you have to f11 the browser then embiggen their player

you can enable media source extensions in FF to get the html5 version of 60fps youtube, otherwise just use the html5 version instead of flash when possible

btw, everyone should set flash to 'always ask' & never 'remember' for a site, it's an obvious security risk even if it's merely the fact that it uses different cookie storage to potentially track you (eidairaman1, cant believe you suggested to use an older flash version without a sandbox...)

consider me a heavy user, but there is little to no flash usage lately... however i have been on flash video sites before, opening ~50-100 tabs, browser nearing 2gb ram, plugin-container above 1gb, yet crashes were still rare


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Waterfox here


WaterFox rules!


----------



## qubit (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, if I installed FF fresh or used the reset option it might clear up some of this Flash instability and scroll and animate more smoothly, but then my customizations and 20-60 tabs I have open at any one time are fairly critical, so I just live with it, annoying as it is.

Sucks really, when Mozilla had solved this problem previously and then went backwards. Sounds like a misfire to me, like going from Google to Yahoo as the default search engine in my opinion.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 9, 2015)

you can find a slow-loading video..and really quick you have to right-click the video and untick "enable hardware acceleration"
it might take a few tries..
idk..it'll work fine for a while and then firefox or flash will update and it be scuttled again
the last version of flash and firefox 28 work fine.

Why do those 2 things auto-update and break themselves all the time?
Do they not realize what they're doing or what?
At least give people the choice to NOT update.


----------



## Drone (Jan 9, 2015)

qubit said:


> I'll bet this is at least part of the reason that Steve Jobs so hated Flash on his new iPad at the time.
> 
> What gets me, is that there have been periods where FF and Flash have worked properly, then one of them is updated and we're back to square one. Also, FF overall doesn't scroll as smoothly as IE, again a framerate issue which might be the same underlying problem. Once again, they solved that a few versions ago, but the problem annoyingly came back soon enough. On top of that, the profile on my FF is old and bloated which makes the problem worse and I can't be bothered to rebuild it from scratch.



Yup, there seem to be some sorta loophole in their code so sooner or later it always shows its ugly head. Just like Windows Tuesday patches, they fix one thing but break something else. I'm sure after gazillions of updates nobody can get their head around the code so they just left it unfixed. Logical conclusion: maybe it's time to write something new.


----------



## Iceni (Jan 17, 2015)

A new version of firefox came out this week. Seems to have fixed some of the bugs that the last version was suffering from.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 17, 2015)

now i just run portable chrome or portable based from chrome engine


----------



## Drone (Jan 17, 2015)

Youtube videos don't lag anymore on IE. This recent flash update seems to be really good.


----------



## qubit (Jan 17, 2015)

Drone said:


> Yup, youtube videos don't lag anymore on IE. This recent update seems to be really good.


How would an FF update affect IE? Could it be something else changed at about the same time to make it seem like they're connected?


----------



## Drone (Jan 17, 2015)

qubit said:


> How would an FF update affect IE? Could it be something else changed at about the same time to make it seem like they're connected?



My bad. I was talking about recent flash update for ie. I thought they talked about flash lol


----------



## nexus_a (Feb 4, 2015)

Same here. Flash seldom crashed before that 16.0.0.296 update. Now it crashes every time I play video it's crazy. I need flash to watch sports livestream, damn...


----------



## natr0n (Feb 4, 2015)

use the firefox beta as html5 is the default player, its up there with chrome already in advancements.


----------

